
The Wikipedia War That Shows How Ugly This Election Will Be - sndean
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/08/the-wikipedia-war-over-kamala-harris-race/615250/
======
lnreddy
Try sending joebiden.info to a friend on Facebook messenger, no seriously, do
it right now. The message doesn't get sent. Unbelievable that this is
happening in America.

Censoring public posts is one thing, but blocking private messages being sent
between friends? I'm speechless that there isn't more furore over this!

~~~
verdverm
There are some great Jon Stewart clips further down. Man do I miss his
commentary...

------
mc32
What would people in Jamaica designate a person in mixed Indian and Jamaican
descent, take that and add American. That’s the answer. Someone whose parents
are from Ghana would be Ghanaian-American, rather than African American.
Traditionally African American is for black Americans of African descent that
were brought to US via the slave trade. The same way a white Uruguayan isn’t
called european American but Uruguayan-American.

~~~
__sisyphus__
I tend to agree with this. I found a lot of the arguments from the article for
her being "African-American" unconvincing.

From one perspective, I suppose one could make the argument that most
"African-Jamaicans" would hold a similar distinction to "Africa-Americans" in
that they share a common lineage. If you transitively apply that shared
property, perhaps you could say that she's an African American "once removed"
or whatever you want to call it. Although I'm not really sure how convincing I
find that either.

What I wonder—is this distinction important one way or another to actual
African Americans? Or is this actually just a contrived political battle?

------
zozin
And this is why you don't get your information from Wikipedia regarding any
controversial topic.

------
burfog
She is well-protected and has been for some time. You could have predicted her
being chosen by the fact that all sorts of info about her previous career was
getting scrubbed from the Internet. (she would pile on criminal charges for
black pot users, giving them huge prison sentences, which is now a really
awkward fact)

As
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24139360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24139360)
shows, you can't send the URL
[https://kamalaharris.info/](https://kamalaharris.info/) in a private message
on Facebook or Instagram.

Over at Twitter, @NickPacilio described as "Communications at @twitter. Former
@KamalaHarris press sec." is interfering with the election by blocking
TeamTrump. So a person who literally worked for her campaign in a key role is
now over at Twitter stopping her opponent's free speech.

